# Rouge-Roubaix....southern style.



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I suggest reading the ride reports also.

http://www.batonrougecycling.com/Rouge_Roubaix/Rouge_Roubaix.htm


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*2005 Details ?*



dagger said:


> I suggest reading the ride reports also.
> 
> http://www.batonrougecycling.com/Rouge_Roubaix/Rouge_Roubaix.htm


I have been looking for details for the 2005 edition. Sent a note to the group in Baton Rouge that puts it on. Still have not heard back. Depending on the date we have a group of 6-8 planning to head down from Chattanooga. Reading the reports makes it sound insane but fun. A good old fasion suffer fest. With our luck it will fall on the same weekend as the Icycle race in North Carolina. Kind of a mountain bike version of the R.R. Last year we had a Lemans style start. It ment running up a huge hill around a pole then back to our bikes scattered, smothered and covered with snow. Before the race ended visability was gone and 3-4 inches of snow on the trail. Award ceremony had to be moved to the lodge around a roaring fire with a keg of oatmeal stout. All this fun for an entry fee of $11 last year.......PURE BLISS


----------



## pedalmedic (Mar 16, 2004)

*Wish I read the earlier....*



clgtide1 said:


> I have been looking for details for the 2005 edition. Sent a note to the group in Baton Rouge that puts it on. Still have not heard back. Depending on the date we have a group of 6-8 planning to head down from Chattanooga. Reading the reports makes it sound insane but fun. A good old fasion suffer fest. With our luck it will fall on the same weekend as the Icycle race in North Carolina. Kind of a mountain bike version of the R.R. Last year we had a Lemans style start. It ment running up a huge hill around a pole then back to our bikes scattered, smothered and covered with snow. Before the race ended visability was gone and 3-4 inches of snow on the trail. Award ceremony had to be moved to the lodge around a roaring fire with a keg of oatmeal stout. All this fun for an entry fee of $11 last year.......PURE BLISS


It is set for march 6th. It is insane fun but well supported. Some great riding in LA and MS


----------

